
Uber's series of scandals has yet to put a dent in ridership - robertgk
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ubers-series-scandals-yet-put-dent-ridership-214058732.html
======
AndrewKemendo
There is an article on the front page right now that says exactly the
opposite:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14581919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14581919)

With graphics!:

[https://www.ft.com/__origami/service/image/v2/images/raw/htt...](https://www.ft.com/__origami/service/image/v2/images/raw/http%3A%2F%2Fcom.ft.imagepublish.prod-
us.s3.amazonaws.com%2F50d74d98-52d9-11e7-bfb8-997009366969?source=next&fit=scale-
down&width=600)

~~~
gajjanag
> With graphics!:

A note: does not work in Firefox as it uses the WebP format. Works in Chrome
though.

------
pasbesoin
Last year, I helped someone extensively who was dependent on Uber -- work,
everything, and having no driver's license.

After observing their behavior and attitude over a period of months, I can say
I really expect that they don't give a shit. It works for them, for now, and
that's all they care about.

This is, by the way, someone who has stories of abuse and harassment in their
-- ok, "her" \-- own past.

Regardless, there is no mental or moral "connection."

I've come to believe this generalizes. Most people simple don't give a shit,
when it comes to what is most convenient for them.

Look at their actions, not their words. I have been, and this is the
unfortunately conclusion I've come to. At least for this time and these
circumstances, in the U.S.

P.S. This person also exhibited other behavior and expressions that reinforced
my impression, deduction, and ultimate extrapolation. Including making
extensive use of benefits and then supporting a candidate central to the
political momentum that wants to take those very benefits away.

Many people don't think these things through. Or they just don't care. As long
as they get what they need. It's not just the rich who can demonstrate a
noxious sense and action of "entitlement". It seems to be a personality trait,
as much if not more so than the result of one's material circumstances.

------
dnautics
It's not ridership that I would worry about. Talent hiring and retention is
going to take a bit, forcing Uber to make bigger offers, which will
disproportionately attract the cynical or toxic. Infrastructural failures will
then start crippling the platform, which will lead to irrecoverable
decongestion. Since this is a self reinforcing cycle everything will go down
_fast_ , say, within 6 months or so.

~~~
atonse
How much talent do you need to keep running the core taxi service? As much as
we'd like to wave the innovation flag, even 100 engineers (to be very
conservative) could easily maintain, and iterate on, such a service.

------
Fej
People use Walmart despite their business practices. Ultimately consumers will
be drawn to the lowest price, which Uber has. Whether that's sustainable or
not is another story.

(*Lowest price with acceptable performance, for your definition of
'acceptable'.)

